# Insta stik



## jjshaggy

Anyone know how many squares per can of insta stik covers?


----------



## Billy Luttrell

8-10 sq in the field, 5-6 perimeter if you are going by their recommended amount per piece of ISO. The cheap single wand the cans come with can be a bit hard to control, but they make a 3-nozzle wand is a bit more efficient.


----------



## jjshaggy

Thanks, Billy!


----------



## Billy Luttrell

No problem. You ever used it before?

It is costly on the material end but you save a TON in labor....makes the insulation go down WAY faster than mechanically fastening. Your guys will cry after using it then having to go do a job with plates and screws!


----------



## jjshaggy

Yea I used it alot, but never really paid attention to how many squares it covered. I like oly bond better, but it's too costly. It's a concrete deck and I dont really want to drill a bunch of holes into it plus those drive pins are a pain in the ass! Oh yea and they mopped the old hot roof right to the deck gonna be a fun tear off!


----------



## 1985gt

jjshaggy said:


> Yea I used it alot, but never really paid attention to how many squares it covered. I like oly bond better, but it's too costly. It's a concrete deck and I dont really want to drill a bunch of holes into it plus those drive pins are a pain in the ass! Oh yea and they mopped the old hot roof right to the deck gonna be a fun tear off!



You can use #14 or #15 fasteners instead of the drive pins. Were doing one now where we have to mechanically attach in to the concrete, Any Idea how expensive 16" SDS bits are :laughing:. Sounds like they left you a nice vapor barrier!


----------



## Grumpy

I don't really think yous ave a TON on labor Billy. I have used dash dual cartridge numerous time. Yes it's a little faster than screws and plates on a regular substrate (wood or metal) but not much. You only see a significant labor savings in my experience on concrete or other non fastening decks. 

Shaggy, you can always check any manufacturer website for application guidelines or coverage rates of nearly every product. Just a FYI.


GT are you pre-drilling those 14's? I know I bid a gypsum deck once where I requested the consultant change the spec to gyp tec fasteners. The requirements said predrill, but when we did the pull test we tried both with and without predrilling and had the same average pull rates.


----------



## Billy Luttrell

Grumpy said:


> I don't really think yous ave a TON on labor Billy. I have used dash dual cartridge numerous time. Yes it's a little faster than screws and plates on a regular substrate (wood or metal) but not much. You only see a significant labor savings in my experience on concrete or other non fastening decks.
> 
> Shaggy, you can always check any manufacturer website for application guidelines or coverage rates of nearly every product. Just a FYI.
> 
> 
> GT are you pre-drilling those 14's? I know I bid a gypsum deck once where I requested the consultant change the spec to gyp tec fasteners. The requirements said predrill, but when we did the pull test we tried both with and without predrilling and had the same average pull rates.


I only use it on concrete decks :thumbup:


----------



## 1985gt

Grumpy said:


> I don't really think yous ave a TON on labor Billy. I have used dash dual cartridge numerous time. Yes it's a little faster than screws and plates on a regular substrate (wood or metal) but not much. You only see a significant labor savings in my experience on concrete or other non fastening decks.
> 
> Shaggy, you can always check any manufacturer website for application guidelines or coverage rates of nearly every product. Just a FYI.
> 
> 
> GT are you pre-drilling those 14's? I know I bid a gypsum deck once where I requested the consultant change the spec to gyp tec fasteners. The requirements said predrill, but when we did the pull test we tried both with and without predrilling and had the same average pull rates.



Yes this is a poured concrete deck. It sucks but it's required for the warranty. We did a job on a light weight insulated concrete deck where we used #15's but didn't pre drill, the OMG fastener guy came out and did pull out test. Rather interesting watching them do the pull out test. Really tough gig they have there. Drive around the country watching people cut open a roof to do a 5 sec pull out test.


----------

